# piranha companions



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

what have peopel had the most luck with as far as putting other species in with the P's and how long?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tbrady said:


> what have peopel had the most luck with as far as putting other species in with the P's and how long?
> [snapback]1066238[/snapback]​


eventually nothing will last. you can try some convicts or neon tetras or exedons. but it wil all end up as food.
wes


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

regular guppies work good and are cheap...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

theres a thread at the top of the froum page that answers this question so you dont have to start new threads about it


----------



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> regular guppies work good and are cheap...
> [snapback]1066276[/snapback]​


well i was thinking of guppies to use as feeders??....also, i heard exodons do really well with piranhas, in fact i heard they r the only species who last


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

look at the thread labeled the final thread on what you can keep with piranhas, it was made so new threads asking this question wouldnt be started


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

p.s. not being a dick but its just easier for you to see it specifies what will not last at all what has a 50/50 chance and what has the best chance


----------



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> p.s. not being a dick but its just easier for you to see it specifies what will not last at all what has a 50/50 chance and what has the best chance
> [snapback]1066291[/snapback]​


ok ok puffpiff, sorry, new to this forum stuff....wont happen again...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

nah i said i wasnt tryin to be a dick, so dont apoligize i just figured you could get your info quicker....if there is anything else you need to know or have a question about just make a post or send me a PM(personal message) oh yeah welcome to p-fury


----------



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> nah i said i wasnt tryin to be a dick, so dont apoligize i just figured you could get your info quicker....if there is anything else you need to know or have a question about just make a post or send me a PM(personal message) oh yeah welcome to p-fury
> [snapback]1066305[/snapback]​


thanx a lot man, i really appreciate it....glad to have found this forum too...it awesome


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you can pretty much find out anything you need to know about your p's on this site


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, welcome to the site!

Rule of thumb:

Serrasalmus- solitary
Pygocentrus- with other pygos only


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Tbrady said:


> what have peopel had the most luck with as far as putting other species in with the P's and how long?
> [snapback]1066238[/snapback]​


I've had really good luck keeping a pleco and rafael cafish with my reds


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Tbrady said:


> Dr Exum said:
> 
> 
> > regular guppies work good and are cheap...
> ...


i have had 2 guppies in a 120 w/my 4 terns for 3 months... just added more the other day... they may get one or 2 but i think they are too small to even care about them.....

good luck.... i think the bottom line is don't put anything in there you would not mind getting eaten.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Out of all of the choices out there I'd say that plecos are your best bet. They are the only fish that a lot of people have had luck with. I think that the piranha usually don't view them as a food source because they look so weird. My fish will stare that the pleco when it is not moving, but as soon as it moves they chase it. Make sure that you have some hiding spots though.
~Taylor~


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Welcome to P-Fury









As far as the most succesfull fish I have kept with my p's...My pleco...Not once have my p's ever gone for him...Because he only comes out at night and he blends right into the black background of my tank...Not to mention during the day...he hides behind the heater and powerhead. Although I fear when gets bigger he will be eaten...but for now...he's lasted a good 2 months solid.

Also...My red tailed shark lasted for a month until I gave him away...he also was never bothered once...But then again...that was when I had plants in my tank...now the tank is abseloutely bare with just gravel...so he probably would have gotten owned.

The newest test I got going is a Tiger Oscar (same size as my p's - 5-6 inches)...He's survived in there with them for about a week now...And he really is doing great with them...When I first put him in...he was almost killed instanly...but the attacks subsided and he's eating like a champ...He actually brings out the aggression in the p's...As they are shy and skittish...but when the Oscar goes to feed right away...the p's follow suit...Its really cool to watch....But I know eventually he might get killed...But I'm keeping my fingers crossed because the Oscar brings a lot of personality to my p's duller behavior.


----------



## Tbrady (Jun 12, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Welcome to P-Fury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys, your all a great help...cant wait to get my whole setup, so i can share it with yall


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool, I am looking forward to your set-up!! Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

every fish is differnt really... if you dont mind having really expensive feeders than go for it..... my P lived with 2 convicts and a raph cat for ages without ever bothering them until one time when i went away for the weekend and he got mad.... lol.... for 3 years there was no problems he would eat the smallest fish in the tank every time but if the smallest fish happened to be a fish that i wanted to keep well he must not have gotten the memo. i say try it but dont be surprised if the other fish doesnt last too long. my friend had a p in a community tank for a long time and it worked.... as long as there was lots of rosy reds he generally kept to them for food however he tank was large ( 240g i think) and heavily planted.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that oscar is gonna get owned


----------



## rvd (Jun 6, 2005)

i have tried mixing a bunch of fish with my Piranhas over the years. Mind you i have only had Nattereris and 1 Rhom. My 10" Red smoked the 7" rhom and killed another 5" red.. Then he destroyed my royal pleco which was 5 or so inches, all i found was the plecos lips at the bottom of the tank. he killed everything in site. I was really upset when the rhom got killed but what am i gonna do, they don't know anybetter, it's their nature. I should have been more responsible and not mix them together. I had them together for 5 months before my big Pygo killed everything.

Nothing will last with a piranha, even though it might seem like it's all going fine, you will wake up one morning or come home one night to a tank full of scales and only your piranhas left swimming.. 
hhaha aren't they wicked!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> that oscar is gonna get owned
> [snapback]1068028[/snapback]​


Yeah...I pretty much can't argue with that...







But...I'm hoping it might work...Although he's already gotten a fin ripped off and a nip on his face...Nothing major...But it's only a matter of time. I figure either way...its a good and healthy fish for my p's to eat.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

rvd why was your rhom in with your red?


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

maybe if its a pygo, add others from the same family but serras live by them selves. So theres nothing that can live with piranhas that wont get eaten eventually


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

they'll eventuaslly die


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

how big r they now
\


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

wat size tnk


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha98 said:


> they'll eventuaslly die
> [snapback]1073153[/snapback]​





piranha98 said:


> how big r they now
> \
> [snapback]1073154[/snapback]​





piranha98 said:


> wat size tnk
> [snapback]1073156[/snapback]​


There is no reason to make that into 3 different posts. They could have been combined, and you know it. Even if you thought about those questions at different times (you didn't because they all say 5:26 and 5:27), you could have went back and edited the first post to add the questions you thought of later. Our mods here do not have mercy on spam whores. Please don't do it again.








~Taylor~


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

you want to know the best companion for your piranha that have no chance of getting eaten and have the [best chance of survival?

its the specie roccus breccia








ive had one in my tank for three years with no problems


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I got 3 plecos, 5 exos and 2 convicts w/ my reds for a good while now, maybe like 7 months and they're all doing great.


----------

